# Angelplatz in Norwegen oder Finnland gesucht



## lemy70 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 
Ich möchte nächsten Juni einen Trip nach Norwegen oder Finnland unternehmen. Damit ich nicht Tagelang googeln muss wende ich mich an euch. Kennt jemand ein feines Plätzchen? Optimal wäre: Haus ( mit Grill und allem was man so braucht )am fischreichen See ( oder Fjord ), mit Motorboot, max. 3-4 Stunden von einem grossen Flughafen. Ich möchte vorwiegend schleppen oder sonst vom Boot aus auf Barsch, Hecht Zander etc. Meerfische kenne ich weniger, da ich in Skandinavien noch nie auf solche geangelt habe. Würde ich aber gerne mal tun. Optimal wäre wenn man sonst auch noch was unternehmen könnte, wandern zum Beispiel. 
Danke und Gruss 
Lemy


----------



## Auewiesen (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angelplatz in Norwegen oder Finnland gesucht*

Hallo Lemy,

versuchs mal da: http://www.dalsfjord.info/80055169

Gruß
Wolle


----------



## Ickeforelle (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Angelplatz in Norwegen oder Finnland gesucht*

@Auewiesen
Schau dir mal bitte die Frage an, um welche Fischarten es ihm geht.
da ist er am Dalsfjord ja etwas falsch. |uhoh:

Ich sage mal so, ob oberhalb von Trondheim findet man kaum Seen in Norwegen mit Hechten und Barschen. Eine super Region um Hecht und auch Forellen nach zustellen ist auf jeden Fall Femundregion. Auch super zum wandern, ansonsten die Seen in Südnorwegen. Da gibt es auch genug Feriebhausanbieter die Häuser am Süsswasser anbieten. 
Schweden also Südschweden und hoch bis Värmland und Dalanar sind super Reviere für Hecht, Barsch und Zander.

Schau mal bei den Anbietern in den Katalogen, Novasol, DinTur, Hamburgangelreisen und .....

Gruss aus Nordland
ickeforelle


----------

